# Welcome Back



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Our Leaders Back! Hat80 Is 
Prowling The Boards Again. 

Welcome Back!!!!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks Henry,*

You just don't know how good it is to be back.  I may be a little slow for a while but I hope to be back up to speed soon.....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

yer supposed to slow down when you get old   ......It's good tp have ya back.BTW...soon as I get this insurance money....gonna get me that custom


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Clyde ole buddy, your signature says it all.

"I refuse to tip toe through life just to arrive safely at the door of death"... Hat80

You had all of us worried.

Nick.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*Man Its Good To See You On Here!!!!*

Clyde,
you had us worried my friend. glad your back among us.
Terry


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

good to see you back now just need a little salt air and you'll be right as rain

Mike


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Ok, here's my "Send Hat fishing rain dance"


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Roflmao!*

Damn, for a min I thought something I had done back in 68 started working again.  I can feel the power, it's working! .....Tightlines


----------

